# John Foxe's Calendar



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 14, 2008)

For any others who may have an interest in historical dates like me, one may read John Foxe's calendar of Protestant martyr dates here:

The Acts and Monuments of John Foxe ... - Google Book Search

The goal of the calendar was not to set up a system of Protestant saint days to rival the Roman Catholic ecclesiastical calendar, but rather to make Protestants aware of the history of their martyrs. He says: "I wish neither to diminish the honour nor extinguish the memory of any good or holy man, in whatever age he may have lived; and if my calendar offend any, let it be remembered, that I arrange them in their places, in the days of the months, for the use of domestic reading, and not for any commemoration in the service and house of God." But his calendar did offend many Roman Catholics, and was subject to harsh attacks by Robert Parsons, William Eusebius Andrews and others since Foxe's day. Nevertheless, it is worth study by those who cherish the history of Protestant martyrs and worship, not them but, the same God for whom they died.


----------

